
A Theory of Nothing New - Koshkin
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1534820841
======
Koshkin
The ease with which a book can be self-published these days gives rise to a
rather scary trend, whereby a motivated person can scam unsuspecting students
into spending money on something that may not be easily recognizable as a copy
of freely available material.

